
Sony Is Said to Cut PS5 Target by 4M Due to Chip Woes - fomine3
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-15/sony-is-said-to-cut-ps5-forecast-by-4-million-due-to-chip-woes
======
fomine3
I'm curious whether the chip woes also applied for Xbox Series X that uses
basically same APU technology.

